# Vacuumless tablesaw dust collection



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello fellow wood workers! I recently built a workbench that incorporated an outfeed table into it. I have been using it and like it except for two things.

First portability (being able to take the saw off to use at a jobsite) is less than fun. No biggie and not part of my plan when I designed it.

Second, I have no dust collection. I was originally going to put the hole in the back of the saw and route the vac hose through it. I have since started to use space for other things and want to save it for storage. The other option is to cut a hole into the floor of the workbench and just put a box underneath and dump it every now and then.

The first photo is of the port I was gonna put in first.

The second one is of where the saw sits and I would cut a hole where all the sawdust is…


----------



## artsyfartsy (Mar 25, 2015)

When I first made my miter saw station, I attached a hose to my sawdust port on my saw, then run a hose through a hole in the floor of my miter saw case that led to a box underneath my saw. It caught most of the saw dust from my miter saw, not all. I have since up graded but while I had it, it worked good enough for me. Good Luck.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I do not use a vacuum system on my table saw build as well. Two drawers in front, one for each saw get the majority of the sawdust. Two more behind the saw when the motors are get the rest.

See build here:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/379017


----------

